# best fringe antenna setup?



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

I am located 56 miles from Indianapolis IN. and about 60 miles from Cincinnati OH. and about 70 miles from Louisville KY. i am looking for the best directional uhf/vhf fringe antenna, preamp, amp and rotor setup and recommendation on tower height


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My suggestion would be to cruise on over to our sister site (avsforum.com), sign up (it's free), and then scroll down the sub forums on the left hand side until you hit the one that says "HDTV". Find the thread for your area, see if you can find a poster that's close by and take a look at the solution they've got in place. 

antennaweb.org can provide some general information, but there often are a lot of variables to deal with if you want to get good reception. Depending on the terrain you're dealing with, you may find that relatively small changes in antenna location make the difference between solid reception and marginal. That was the case for me. I had to try 3 different locations before I hit on the right spot and now I've got rock solid reception.

Good luck!!

John


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

brownram said:


> I am located 56 miles from Indianapolis IN. and about 60 miles from Cincinnati OH. and about 70 miles from Louisville KY. i am looking for the best directional uhf/vhf fringe antenna, preamp, amp and rotor setup and recommendation on tower height


With the right equipment all three markets should be do-able.Need to know your exact elevation.You can't be far from here.I'd be willing to stop by and give you some recommendations.Also have the largest Highband(7-13) antennas on the planet to nail Ch8-DT-9...

http://community-2.webtv.net/GregBarker/DXPHOTOS/


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Now that DXing is a pretty cool hobby! Oh man would I ever get divorce and thrown out of the neighborhood but it would be fun!


----------



## midwest_dxer (Dec 12, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Now that DXing is a pretty cool hobby! Oh man would I ever get divorce and thrown out of the neighborhood but it would be fun!


Funny you posted that comment.No XYL around here to nag,and the neighbors think the antennas are pretty cool.Not to mention the landlord.He wanted me to bid on a 100ft crankup a while back on ebay!I do think his wife thinks I'm nuts though...

Yes, it's a fun hobby when a band opening comes in.Stay up all nite and chase it during the late summer and fall.


----------



## MrWolfinWV (Feb 3, 2007)

brownram said:


> I am located 56 miles from Indianapolis IN. and about 60 miles from Cincinnati OH. and about 70 miles from Louisville KY. i am looking for the best directional uhf/vhf fringe antenna, preamp, amp and rotor setup and recommendation on tower height


Go to http://www.solidsignal.com/antenna_selector.asp and fill it out. I live in WV (lots of hills and small mtns) and they pretty much nailed what I needed. I currently get 3/4 locals in HD and I haven't really tried to fine tune it yet...also mounted in my attic.


----------

